# Congested udder-what about Vicks Vapor Rub?



## DonnaBelle (Feb 25, 2013)

I have found some references on line to using Vicks Vapor Rub on a goat with a congested udder.

I was afraid she might have mastitis Saturday so I called my super duper vet and he came right out and gave her the test, which was neg. and checked her milk, no blood and no stringy stuff.

He then gave her a shot of Excede. Whatever that is.

We have been massaging her with Vicks Vapor Rub and it seems to be helping.  

The amazing thing is, the little kids are sucking anyway, Vicks is not detering them at all.

Also, I am bottle feeding them 3 times a day.  Last bottle at 6:00 pm.  How long should I keep that up??

DonnaBelle


----------



## mjgh06 (Feb 25, 2013)

Excede is an long acting antibiotic first creating for use in horses, but there have been several reports of bad side-effects including death in horse use.  I have no experience with it being used on goats, but would never use it on a horse for the above.  

For congested udder I would give Vit C 500mg 2xd and 1tsp of Dolomite 2xd.  I've not used vicks.  I would make a salve out of Olive oil and Beeswax with mint cream and use warm compresses several times a day.

How old are the kids you are bottle feeding?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 25, 2013)

The kids were born at 12:00 pm midnight Friday, the 22nd.

The kids nursed and got some colustrum and I had some frozen from another doe that I gave them early the next morning.

Her udder was very congested by then and just no milk was coming out.  I just checked her at 12:00 today and her udder is getting better. I was able to get some milk out.

I have been massaging her with the vicks, putting in on in the morning and not reapplying until the next morning.  It seems to be working.  As I stated, the kids don't seem to mind it.

This morning when I went to feed the 2 kids, one would eat and drank all her bottle. The other one wouldn't take it.

I am thinking the one who wouldn't drink is getting some from Mom.

DonnaBelle


----------

